# Does this look right?



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I finally manned up and did snorks but something just don't look right. Is it the tops or is it just me?























Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks fine to me. Nice work.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I kinda butchered my cowl that was kinda tricky cutting it. I guess I'll buy another one and try to do better. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good to me too


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

No man those look great. Good job imo. 

You like those monster decals huh? Lol, all jokes aside bike looks good


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

redneckrancher420 said:


> No man those look great. Good job imo.
> 
> You like those monster decals huh? Lol, all jokes aside bike looks good


I got a whole monster kit coming and got another place gonna redo the factory decals to where they are outlined in lime green instead of red.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Def should post pics. I kinda am thinking about removing mine and going with mossy oak decals( since its green)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks really good to me


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

The only problem i see with it... is that its clean. J/K looks great:bigok:. I like to keep the brute clean as well. That black really stands out on your snorkels, mine are all faded and dull.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Def should post pics. I kinda am thinking about removing mine and going with mossy oak decals( since its green)


Will def post up some pics when I get the kit done I having to wait on the "Chinamen" to ship I'm having to buy 5 different kits to get everything I need.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*snorkles*

Looks Edited awesome!!! Let us know how the bike runs with those 2" intakes. What front bumper/brush guard is that ? I want one......

NO Creative spelling - admin


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

So far it runs pretty good but its cold. It starts alot better on cold starts. I'm sure I'll have to jet it down when warmer weather gets here. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks really good to me but should have done the 3" center you get alot better air flow but still looks great.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Looks really good to me but should have done the 3" center you get alot better air flow but still looks great.


I thought about it but the 2" was hard enough to get in there I couldnt imagine getting a 3" pipe in there.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

The 3" center is a pain to work in but well worth it


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

They look good bud. I think its just because you're used to seeing everybody's snorks go straight up rather than lean back toward the rider like yours are that makes them seem wierd to you. And the trim job really doesn't look bad...especially if thats your first one.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks smooth


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Here's the template you sent to me Jlowery...hopefully it works from my computer since yours keeps eating it lol. Maybe it'll help somebody.


Gotta give Bruteman Al credit on the template he emailed it to me it should really come in handy for the next person cutting their cowl for snorkels and filthyredneck for posting it up for me beings I'm computer illiterate or maybe my phone just loves to eat files I save. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Will blow hot air in ur face maybe. I did 180 turn downs to prevent that and debris from entering


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

That hot air feels good riding in to hunt in the mornings when its 15° lol. I'm probably going to change up the tops this spring.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it looks really good nice job


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

the pipes looks good! does anyone have a template with a 3 inch center pipe? would make my life easier next weekend.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks awesome!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bruiser said:


> Will blow hot air in ur face maybe.


My CVT exhaust are not glued so when riding in the winter I can use that hot air for warmth.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> the pipes looks good! does anyone have a template with a 3 inch center pipe? would make my life easier next weekend.


I honestly don't know but you might be able to work with the one we posted up in this thread just widen it all a bit it might at least give you a decent starting point.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

wcs61 said:


> My CVT exhaust are not glued so when riding in the winter I can use that hot air for warmth.


Yea I didn't glue any of my 90°'s on top cause I wasn't sure which way they would work and look the best.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Great work! Makes me want to change mine to lean back like that!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks sharp man. Nice decal work too

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

I just finished the 3"'intake on mine. Can you turn full lock to lock without your bars or gauge pod hitting them? Mine are straight up and down and it's super close. BTW 3" isn't bad to do, it just takes more time to get it right. All the fittings need to be perfect for it to fit.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea I can turn all the way both ways but its close might have a half of inch clearance 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks good. I run a flex from my cvt exhaust to under my jacket when it's cold. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ lmao thats actually not a bad idea. I have some flex laying around that just may get put to use if it gets cold enough 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh hell Filthy it don't get cold in Texas.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol...when your as skinny as me, anything under 40° is pretty chilly!

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------

